# Under the sea - seafood tower(2)



## sportgd (May 26, 2017)

This was my submission to the April TD.

Spread out shrimp before topping with a homemade chive cream cheese and then wrapped with half cooked bacon.













01d852390cbf3e41db31f32d03162737864bc451c3.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017


















0151e3a2f937530b5408bb8c639f3ef463eaef4289.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017


















0155708751edd65b8018309d24534df385e76a84ce.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017






One of the more time consuming parts is shucking the clams... don't have it down like my teacher did but I have gotten pretty decent.  I personally think its a crime to chop up clams... ever... for any reason.













01dde6811f354171fd43ed6b118993b5b33b6e80e9.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017


















01df8e94f21cc6430a12579726b761e8853656b0f6.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017






Just dropped the crab legs into a pan with garlic, butter, the leftover bacon and parsley... all into the smoker at 250 for about 45 minutes

 













0118420c7517d4d4bd8e94852e101a98fa17ddf4d2.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017






Finished shot:

 













01a70949c8f84abd31ceb5a0d09fdcf1a1d69b6933.jpg



__ sportgd
__ May 26, 2017






My thoughts are that the shrimp were amazing... the crab was good but didn't take on as much smoke flavor as I would have liked, and finally the clams were real good too but I think I prefer the crisp I get from cooking them under the broiler.  Thanks for looking and for the votes!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2017)

Looks Great, Sport !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I went to a bunch of posts that didn't come out for you, but glad to see you finally got it to show up.

Beautiful Entry!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## sportgd (May 26, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Sport !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear! I'm not sure what was happening but I finally got it... now if I only knew how to delete the others...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2017)

sportgd said:


> Thanks Bear! I'm not sure what was happening but I finally got it... now if I only knew how to delete the others...


Just put a note in the last post on each one, and somebody should get rid of them---An Admin can do it.

You can get rid of content by hitting the little pencil on the bottom left, and then deleting your text, but it takes an Admin to delete the whole thread.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (May 26, 2017)

Everything looks great.

I got rid of your other post.

Adam


----------



## crazymoon (May 26, 2017)

SGD, Excellent looking tower of goodness ! point


----------



## mike5051 (May 26, 2017)

I loved that tower plate!  I knew i had no chance when i saw everyones great entries.  Great job!

Mike


----------



## tropics (May 27, 2017)

Sport That looks great,did you add just bread crumbs to the clams? Points

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2017)

Nice job. For clams you are going to cook anyway. A couple hours in the freezer and they pop open easily...JJ


----------



## sportgd (May 27, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Everything looks great.
> 
> I got rid of your other post.
> 
> Adam


Thanks Adam!


CrazyMoon said:


> SGD, Excellent looking tower of goodness ! point


Thanks for the point moon!


mike5051 said:


> I loved that tower plate!  I knew i had no chance when i saw everyones great entries.  Great job!
> 
> Mike


My take on the cold seafood tower!  Thanks


tropics said:


> Sport That looks great,did you add just bread crumbs to the clams? Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the points! I use breadcrumbs mixed with some parm cheese and garlic powder then a thin slice of butter topped with the bacon... I don't half cook the bacon if I am broiling it!


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job. For clams you are going to cook anyway. A couple hours in the freezer and they pop open easily...JJ


Thanks, I actually do 20 mins in the freezer and then 5 on the counter and they really start to let go, the guy who taught me initially did it for a raw bar... he could keep up with a 200 person party himself!


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2017)

Tasty pile of shellfish! Very nice!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2017)

Your tower looks delicious!

Also very creative!

Point!

Al


----------



## sportgd (May 27, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Tasty pile of shellfish! Very nice!





SmokinAl said:


> Your tower looks delicious!
> 
> Also very creative!
> 
> ...


Thank you both!


----------

